# Cobia Migration



## REELBROKE (Feb 5, 2016)

When will the cobia start showing up along the pensacola/gulf shore/dolphin islands area any thoughts? what is your set up to catch them?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

When the water starts to warm back up, they will start their way back home. March/April


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

First one is normally caught mid march and the prime of the run is the first 3 weeks of April


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They're here. Get out there.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

When the Wisteria starts to bloom start looking


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

64 degree water....


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

What's a cobia?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I like using night crawlers and a bobber for them. but the occasional eel will work too when they aren't feeling the crawlers


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Wharf Rat said:


> What's a cobia?



That depends on where you live - this is a cobia in Alabama


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Preferred method

















End result


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Nice


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*WOW!

A Cobia Thread already??
Heck, Mardi Gras ain't even over.*


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Full Pull in Destin caught 3 today


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

standrew said:


> Full Pull in Destin caught 3 today


That's nothing. I tagged 2 cobia and a tarpon yesterday. Using fresh caught king as bait.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Preferred method
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cobia... where ? oh yeah there is one ...........:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Preferred method
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three of my favorite things.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

And all Jason see's is her feet!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jgatorman said:


> and all jason see's is her feet!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

LMAO....Nice Fish ....


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

aqua-holic said:


> That depends on where you live - this is a cobia in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 682970


Those aren't Cobia's !!! We call them "Democrat Fish" !:thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

the cobia are in south FL 
"if you go to the fish, the fish will come to you"


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm with Board feet on this one. Preferred method😜


----------

